# Got myself a 2000 Nissan SE



## NissanSE00 (Mar 17, 2004)

What are the best mods for under 200 bucks :newbie: :cheers:


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

...ummm, okay... 200 frontier SE, 2000 pathfinder se? 2000 xterra se sooo altima se 2000 maxima se 2000 senra se? why dont you go ahead and narrow that down for me mmmkay!!!


----------



## NissanSE00 (Mar 17, 2004)

Sorry about that, 2000 Sentra SE, Thanks for the welcome  :cheers:


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

lol....ummm try cold air intake for starters...then move on to anything for the SR20DE...well execept exhaust...other than that, you got alot of choices.


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

NissanSE00 said:


> What are the best mods for under 200 bucks :newbie: :cheers:


Welcome to the boards! Are you going for performance? I would hook up with a cold air intake, Injen(can't remember if they make an application for the B15 SE) Place Racing, HS or AEM. I recommend Place Racing since I had it on the car for over 3 years with great results.  These intakes might run you a bit over 200 brand new.


----------



## Charles J. White (May 15, 2009)

I too own a 2001 SE. Looking for cold air as well, can't find one. Can anyone help?


----------

